# Nelp needed to set up an AR-15 for coyotes



## *bigstone (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi fellow coyote hunters. I'm going to join the AR world.. I could use your help sorting thru all the various configurations. What setup would you recommend? Barrel length? optics? etc. I'm thinking I would spend no more than $700 plus optics. Your help would bee most appreciated.

thx Dave


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had a number of barrel lenghts and settled on 20 inches. I also like a 1 in 8 twist to stabilize heavy 75 gr bullets. I think the high ballistic coefficient makes a much better coyote round. I have a Nikon 3x9 with bullet drop reticle. If you sight in for 100 yards the bottom circle will be good to 500 yards with the 75 gr Hornady bullet.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

What kind of areas do you mainly hunt? average shot distance? calling or spot and stalk?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

your budget may be a little light for a quality ar rig. The best bang for your money is a free float tube and trigger. After that, barrel quality.

There are a number of decent aftermarket triggers out there but the normal basic one is relative junk for accuracy. I would suggest a free float tube with the ability to add a bi-pod and light. a full top rail isn't needed unless you are going to run clip on night vision.

Finally what length barrel and gas system do you want to run? 16" carbine or mid? 18" rifle? 20 " rifle?


----------

